# Help! Riverside/sb county



## Eflores (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi everyone I'm a brand new emt just paid the registration fees for the state lic. Today lol, any way Ive been searching all day for ambulance companies in the riverside/sb county area and so far I've only found about 3? AMR Lynch and priority1 oh and mission but there page says there not hiring. I was wondering if any of you knew of other companies in the area? And also if anyone knows who's hiring!?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2012)

Alpha ambulance, Valley medical, lexxiom, Morongo Basin ambulance. 

As to if any of them are hiring I have no clue.


----------



## Eflores (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you so much, also do I need to get an ambulance lic. right away? How does that process work?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2012)

Eflores said:


> Thank you so much, also do I need to get an ambulance lic. right away? How does that process work?



http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=29090&highlight=California+ambulance+license

All the info as to the California ambulance cert can be found on that link.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Apr 10, 2012)

In Riverside you can apply to CRA, Mission, and Pacific. Pacific is just starting RVC operations, so they may be hiring for RVC. I have no idea whether CRA or Mission are hiring.

To get your ambulance drivers license, you need to go to the DMV and buy the Ambulance driver handbook. Once you've read through it, you can take the ADL test at the DMV.


----------



## Eflores (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 10, 2012)

Mufasa556 said:


> In Riverside you can apply to CRA, Mission, and Pacific. Pacific is just starting RVC operations, so they may be hiring for RVC. I have no idea whether CRA or Mission are hiring.
> 
> To get your ambulance drivers license, you need to go to the DMV and buy the Ambulance driver handbook. Once you've read through it, you can take the ADL test at the DMV.



I believe CRA is now Lexxiom in the Riverside area, Mission, Alpha, Liberty, Cavalry are all IFT companies that run in the area. AMR is the 911 ALS provider.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 10, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> I believe CRA is now Lexxiom in the Riverside area, Mission, Alpha, Liberty, Cavalry are all IFT companies that run in the area. AMR is the 911 ALS provider.



There you go. In RivCo and SB for 911 there is AMR, some CalFire stations, some city fire like Big Bear, and Morongo Basin (29 palms Joshua Tree area)


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 11, 2012)

Good luck been looking for about a year now.


----------

